# Fajitas...



## JessMumzyJxx

So recently i've been having an overloading craving for fajitas since i've been preg. I'm talking eating at least 3-4 a day, the Odel Paso hot chilli pepper ones.

I'd like to think of every craving possible out there these can't be the worst? Anybody have a stranger one? :blush:


----------



## xXerinXx

I haven't have any weird cravings yet, but my aunt craved peanut butter and jelly hotdogs when she was pregnant with her 1st. Blehh!


----------



## Shanelley

Mines not weirder, But i crave Banoffee pie, and Tomatoes. And the other day i couldn't get enough cheese and mushroom pizza


----------



## Pixiebear

Funny you said about fajitas.. I've got a obsession with eating enchiladas.. I don't normally like spicy food.. lol


----------



## amygwen

YUUUUUUUM :D

No weird cravings over here.. but I really want fajitas now! :D :D


----------



## x__amour

I never had strange cravings like pica or anything but I ate hundreds and hundreds of plums... And quite a ton of Taco Bell. :lol:


----------



## Bexxx

Haha, I totally crave fajitas, I eat them ALL the time!
And tacos, enchiladas, nachos, just anything mexican :haha:


----------



## charlotte88

x__amour said:


> I never had strange cravings like pica or anything but I ate hundreds and hundreds of plums... And quite a ton of Taco Bell. :lol:

its funny you mention pica. 
I have had a form of it since i was really little. Not eating things though just chewing them. but since being pregnant its gone hehe. Will be interesting to see if it comes back afterwards. 

I really love Banana milkshakes and salt and vinegar crisps at the moment though mmmm :) 


xx


----------



## xSarahM

Bexxx said:


> Haha, I totally crave fajitas, I eat them ALL the time!
> And tacos, enchiladas, nachos, just anything mexican :haha:

I'm the same, if it was upto me i would have mexican every night! But OH really isnt keen on it :(
But i loved fajitas pre-pregnancy anyway. My OH has limited me to 'Fajita Friday'. Which i dont exactly see as fair, considering as i do all the cooking throughout the week.


----------



## Lola472

I was in love with fajitas and most mexican food before even getting pregnant! But I definitely want it now- mainly nachos. But my main craving has been for Blackberry milkshakes. I don't know why. But one of my friends was craving brownies with melted cheese (like cheddar) on top. That's the weirdest I've heard.


----------

